# Hunter 2/10



## holmes (Feb 10, 2013)

Stayed for till about 9:30 and they didn't open hunter west so I booked out.

The snow was nice but the crowds were so out of hand it was not worth my time.  I wonder what was wrong with the west side this morning?  You would think the mountain would try to spread people out early.

No loss for me really as I have a pass, but I feel bad for the people who drove up fro the day only to deal with a Mob

This was at 9:30.


----------



## 180 (Feb 10, 2013)

What do you mean.  Westside opened at 9:25 today.  B lift was down for a while early.  Definitely a very busy day however.


----------



## dmc (Feb 10, 2013)

I hear it's one of the busiest days of the year...   I chose not to go out today.

Yesterday was empty...


----------



## holmes (Feb 10, 2013)

180 said:


> What do you mean.  Westside opened at 9:25 today.  B lift was down for a while early.  Definitely a very busy day however.



Then I must have missed it by 1/2 a minute.  I was at the top of "F" lift then and the ropes were up and the ski patrollers were off by claires trail head yucking it up.  I went down the blue run hoping that "Way out" was opened but it wasn't.

Like I said, no loss for me but the people making a day trip of it who can't handle the west side must have been tortured.


----------



## skiking4 (Feb 10, 2013)

I mean like what do you expect. Nemo had massive hype and barely anyone could go skiing on Saturday. Everyone pretty much wanted to go skiing Sunday.

I hit up Plattekill for the 1st time. Surprisingly, they had one of their busiest days maybe ever supposedly. Cars parked like 3/4 mile down the road (visibly around the bend from the top of the triple) and at least 5 min and mayb 10 min lift lines for that chair. Still, I loved it and was thankful I didn't decide to go to Hunter, which I originally planned to do.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2013)

skiking4 said:


> I mean like what do you expect. Nemo had massive hype and barely anyone could go skiing on Saturday. Everyone pretty much wanted to go skiing Sunday.
> 
> I hit up Plattekill for the 1st time. Surprisingly, they had one of their busiest days maybe ever supposedly. Cars parked like 3/4 mile down the road (visibly around the bend from the top of the triple) and at least 5 min and mayb 10 min lift lines for that chair. Still, I loved it and was thankful I didn't decide to go to Hunter, which I originally planned to do.


Nice to hear about Platty.


----------



## Unknown Phenom (Feb 10, 2013)

Mountain was open until 4:30 today. West Side stayed open till 4. 
I'm guessing over 6,000 tickets today.


----------



## 180 (Feb 10, 2013)

Lines cleared up late and the powder was fine along the edges as always.


----------



## SKI-3PO (Feb 10, 2013)

Double at Platty was ski on almost all day today.  Nice to see them getting a crowd though.


----------



## drewfidelic (Feb 10, 2013)

As far as lift lines, Hunter was as crowded as I've seen it, except on the west side, where the lines for the quad were manageable. And while Clairs and 35 were pretty crowded, I had a few runs down the front (27, Upper Crossover, Eisenhower) where I was the only person on the trail. It was a beautiful day, the snow was good, and it was busy early.


----------



## skiking4 (Feb 10, 2013)

At Platty, ripping about 7 wide GS pow turns down the bottom half of semi tracked to untracked Freefall was easily the best 600 or so vertical of the season. Kept going there and other places to lay my tracks the entire morning to create one of the best ski-wrecking mornings of the season, but also one of my biggest smiles of the season. Sucks they didn't have a solid base of the storm, the tree skiing looks great too with another storm.


----------



## dmc (Feb 11, 2013)

funny how any trip report about hunter having lines automatically becomes a thread about how Plattekill had no lines..

yeah.. we get it...  Less people ski there..


----------



## dmc (Feb 11, 2013)

SKI-3PO said:


> Double at Platty was ski on almost all day today.  Nice to see them getting a crowd though.



So was the west side quad at Hunter..
And the F chair later in the day...


----------



## catskillman (Feb 11, 2013)

dmc said:


> So was the west side quad at Hunter..
> And the F chair later in the day...



the mountain was mobbed all day from 10 to 4.  They stayed open to 4:30, as it was so crowed.  B lift not open until about 10 which was part of the problem,  I have been skiing there for many many many years and I never saw anything like it.  Every lift had insane line.  West side was the least, but I think regualrs were leary going back there after the evacuttion on Friday.  
A lot of those people will never going back because of the lines.  I heard it was an all time high, which I definitly believe with 6500+ tickets sold, not to mention passholders and folks with other types of passes.

I wonder if Belleayre & Windham were just as crowded and if they had a guy in the lift line wearing only a Borat type bathing suit?


----------



## legalskier (Feb 11, 2013)

catskillman said:


> I think regualrs were leary going back there after the evacuttion on Friday.



A lift evac on the west side?  Yikes, what happened?



catskillman said:


> I wonder if Belleayre & Windham were just as crowded and if they had a guy in the lift line wearing only a Borat type bathing suit?



This was Belle at 11 a.m. Sat morning- sparse crowds all day (& nice on Sunday too)-







I want to hit Hunter but I'll wait til after the holiday period.


----------



## dmc (Feb 11, 2013)

legalskier said:


> A lift evac on the west side?  Yikes, what happened?



Some idiot tried to poach 44...  yeah.. that's what happens when you ski 8" of blower on rocks..


----------



## SKI-3PO (Feb 11, 2013)

dmc said:


> So was the west side quad at Hunter..
> And the F chair later in the day...



As I'd expect - I get to Hunter much more than I get to Plattekill.  This was a rare opportunity for me to get somewhere else I also like.

The point of my post was more relative to the line on the triple at Plattekill than anything happening at Hunter on a day I wasn't there.  Sorry for (continuing) the hijack.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 11, 2013)

dmc said:


> Some idiot tried to poach 44...  yeah.. that's what happens when you ski 8" of blower on rocks..



Unfreakinbelievable   :roll:


----------



## catskillman (Feb 11, 2013)

dmc said:


> Some idiot tried to poach 44... yeah.. that's what happens when you ski 8" of blower on rocks..




confused --  they evacuated the west side for some idiot Friday on 44???

I heard on Saturday that 2 guys poached 44 and got really messed up.  They must not of ridden the lift up before skiing/riding it.  Can't imagine.

another day..........


----------



## 180 (Feb 11, 2013)

Let's clarify things, 
1. Zephyr went down on Friday and they bussed the folks back to the main mountain.  It opened back up later in the day.
2. Boarder went down hard poaching 44.  Broke some bones and received a ticker from the police, no medivac.
3. Despite the crowds, everyone I rode the lift with had a great day Sunday including several management folks.  Many resorts were off the chart crowded on Sunday.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, I'm missing something. How does someone poaching 44 cause the lift to be needing an evac?


----------



## catskillman (Feb 13, 2013)

agree.  will have to inquire.  can anyone explain?


----------



## dmc (Feb 13, 2013)

There was no lift evac..

i had heard the guy hurt on 44 was medevac'd..  I was wrong.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 13, 2013)

dmc said:


> There was no lift evac..
> 
> i had heard the guy hurt on 44 was medevac'd..  I was wrong.


I was back there all day, most of the patrollers where dealing with this. I have no idea why anyone would even think of going down that trail..it was all rocks..looks like he cut in from Clairs owards the bottom thinking there was enough coverage..there where several tracks from others but I guesss they got lucky...a lot of people where tryin to hit things all over the place..and ending up sliding on rocks..this kind of snow sticks to..nothing...


----------



## catskillman (Feb 13, 2013)

Still something missing - I know folks that were bused out.  The lift was not running for some reason.  Was it because this was so gruesome - mabye?


----------



## 180 (Feb 13, 2013)

catskillman said:


> Still something missing - I know folks that were bused out.  The lift was not running for some reason.  Was it because this was so gruesome - mabye?



Different days.  Lift was offloaded and closed for a time on Friday.  Poaching accident happened on Saturday.


----------



## dmc (Feb 14, 2013)

catskillman said:


> Still something missing - I know folks that were bused out.  The lift was not running for some reason.  Was it because this was so gruesome - mabye?



Are you Maury Povich or something?   You strive for that negative story...


----------



## catskillman (Feb 14, 2013)

180 said:


> Different days. Lift was offloaded and closed for a time on Friday. Poaching accident happened on Saturday.



makes total sense now - I knew folks that got bused out on Friday so I knew the lift was down.  Saturday was the snow day so it makes sense that noone would poach 44 on Friday, that would have been insane.

Thanks


----------

